# Free Willy



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I suppose if I had to give a German car a name, Wilhelm would work. Two freshly applied coats of Zaino (Z2 over Z5) trapped by a U-Haul truck...


















I'll take a couple more once I'm free.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

are you sure that's Topaz? It looks so dark...




:angel:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I think the left side is 1.38 cm higher than the right side too...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

OK, that truck is gone, so I bopped over to the local office park and took a few more pictures.


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

Beautiful! Zaino is the real deal for shine, isn't it? Someday when I work up the energy to do the research, I'm gonna use it.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I don't think I would spend 20 bux on the ZFX again, and I may look to Meguiars for car wash soap, but other than that, I am impressed. :thumbup:









ZFX bottle after feeding 2 applications of polish -- 4 drops each


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *I don't think I would spend 20 bux on the ZFX again, and I may look to Meguiars for car wash soap, but other than that, I am impressed. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be honest--did you choose that phone to match your car?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> be honest--did you choose that phone to match your car?  *


Blue's my color, man...


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*???*

Cliff3,

What product do you use to dress the side walls of your tires? :yikes: I'll have that tire / wheel combo on my new 330Ci. I just use Armor All on my 16" tires today. This works fine since the spray is the perfect width for the larger sidewall. :dunno:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

FWIW, the chemicals in use today were: Zaino Z7 car wash, Meguiars Hot Rims wheel cleaner (I tried P21S -- it was more pricey than it was effective), Z2, Z5, ZFX, Stoner's Invisible Glass, Meguiars Vinyl protectant, Meguiars endurance tire gel.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *I think the left side is 1.38 cm higher than the right side too... *


You should have that checked out . . . normal tolerance from the factory is no more than 1 cm 

Your car looks incredible . . . I give you a lot of credit for taking the time and effort to make Willy look so good . . . I guess he really is an extension of your you know what !!!

Why else would you call him 'your Willy' :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Your car looks incredible . . . I give you a lot of credit for taking the time and effort to make Willy look so good . . . I guess he really is an extension of your you know what !!!
> 
> Why else would you call him 'your Willy' :lmao: :lmao:   *


Alan, ya peckerhead.

Thanks. Yes, my neighbors think I'm nuts, but what the heck, it's a beautiful car. It received a coat of Z6 after yesterday's wash and is gleaming right now. You ought to try washing your soon to arrive car occasionally. Topaz is _much_ less work to keep looking good than black is


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *
> 
> Alan, ya peckerhead.
> 
> Thanks. Yes, my neighbors think I'm nuts, but what the heck, it's a beautiful car. It received a coat of Z6 after yesterday's wash and is gleaming right now. You ought to try washing your soon to arrive car occasionally. Topaz is _much_ less work to keep looking good than black is  *


LOL . . . I couldn't resist Cliff but it's all in good fun 
:thumbup:


----------

